# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Vị bánh đồng quê Pháp

## hangnt

*Thỉnh thoảng, trong lúc chờ đợi món bánh "traditional Crepes", một vài cơn gió thoảng qua kéo theo hương sô-cô-la đen ngọt đắng, mùi dâu tây chua chua ngọt ngọt man mát, mùi bơ kem quyện ngào ngạt hương ngọt ngậy... từ các bàn kế bên làm tôi đói cồn cào. Nhưng lịch sử ra đời của món bánh hơn 500 năm tuổi và ly rượu táo nổi danh của miền Tây Bắc nước Pháp rất đáng để tôi không tiếc công chờ đợi, dù biết trước rằng: Món sẽ đơn giản vô cùng.*

Văn hóa, sự tìm tòi và khả năng sáng tạo đã khiến cho những món ăn không còn đơn thuần ở trạng thái nguyên bản nữa, chúng được biến hóa, "cách tân" như một mẫu thời trang kiểu cách, với những màu sắc bắt vị hấp dẫn ngay từ cái nhìn đầu tiên.

Tôi nói nhỏ với cô phục vụ rằng, chỉ muốn thưởng thức thử món bánh Crepes theo đúng vị truyền thống, không cách tân chút nào.


Đơn giản đến không tưởng, và hấp dẫn nữa! Cả chiếc bánh Crepes truyền thống chỉ là miếng vỏ bánh tròn được gấp gọn thành hình tam giác, thêm chút bơ và đường. Màu bánh vàng nâu như tờ giấy gói thuốc Bắc, thơm thoang thoảng hương sữa ngọt ngào.

Vỏ bánh được làm bằng bột mì tạo nên độ dai rất thú vị chứ không dễ mềm như lát bánh cuốn tráng bằng bột gạo. Thêm một đĩa nhỏ với những khối bơ vuông thơm ngậy mát, không quá ngấy mà đủ làm mềm thêm miếng bánh xốp xốp, ngọt ngọt, dai dai...

Thong thả đưa lát bánh vào miệng, nhấm nháp thêm chút rượu táo ngon tuyệt từ vùng Bretagne, chỉ thoáng qua chút tê tê nơi đầu lưỡi, rồi ngay tức khắc chan đầy cảm giác khoan khoái, ngọt ngào khắp khoang miệng như hương vị của những trái táo chín đỏ trong mùa bội thu.

Bảo sao ẩm thực Pháp nổi tiếng là tinh tế. Cứ xem cô đầu bếp làm nóng bánh bằng bơ quết nhẹ trên lòng chảo thì cũng đủ thấy, miếng bánh không thể õng ẹo dầu mỡ cho được, đỡ tốn công phơi bánh chờ róc mỡ, làm nguội dần sự háo hức của người ăn.


Cả cái cách người đầu bếp dùng tay hất chảo để miếng bánh nhún nhảy trên không trung cũng thừa lúc tạo cho miếng bánh ngấm bơ mà không bị sũng, rất vừa độ, đủ để ngon.

Anh Olivier Garrivie, bếp phó KS Sofitel Metropole Hà Nội nói rằng món ăn này từng là món quà truyền thống cho lũ trẻ trong nhà vào ngày cuối tuần, hay đôi khi là món ăn nhẹ vào giờ nghỉ khi bọn trẻ đi học.

Thế nên, hình hài của món bánh khi thành phẩm rất đơn giản, không nước xốt, không canh, không nóng sốt nên rất thuận tiện cho việc mang đi xa hoặc ăn bằng tay. Dùng dao dĩa cho sang thôi, chứ vỏ bánh dai và thơm rất dễ tạo phản xạ cho người Việt mình muốn cuộn tròn lại, rồi véo dần mà thưởng thức.

Nhưng khi mà món ăn còn được con người biết đến, xã hội còn phát triển thì món ăn đó còn có "cớ" để thay đổi, để cách tân.

Và vì thế mà trên bàn bếp được bày ngay ở vỉa hè với những dãy bàn ăn ngoài trời đặc chất Pháp, ngoài vị ngọt truyền thống của bánh Crepes, một dãy những đĩa bánh mặn hiện hữu đã khiến tôi tò mò gọi thêm món Crepes có nhân thịt hun khói.


Nào thì miếng pho mát dày dày gợi cảm, lát trứng ốp lết vàng ươm gọi mời, hai lát thịt bê hun khói rất dậy vị...

Độ nóng của vỏ bánh đủ làm lát pho mát uốn mình dính lấy miếng trứng và thịt hun khói, cắn một miếng mà thấy mềm cả miệng.

Và chút hăng nhẹ, chan chát của đám rau gia vị trang trí kế bên rất phù hợp để cân bằng vị giác mà không bị ngán ngấy.

Sự sáng tạo của bánh Crepes quả thực rất quyến rũ. Hấp dẫn và ngon miệng.

Có lẽ bởi nghệ thuật sáng tạo là sự kết nối đặc biệt giữa hương vị của bánh Crepes truyền thống với dư vị của mứt, rượu rum, mật ong, hoa quả tươi... đến vị mặn của pho mát, thịt nguội, hải sản, nước xốt kiểu Mỹ kèm các loại rau rán với dầu ôliu, giấm Balsamic...

Nhưng chỉ cần bạn có yêu cầu ăn bánh Crepes truyền thống, sẽ có ngay một món bánh cũng rất đáng để chờ đợi.

_Theo Mon ngon Ha Noi_

----------


## thientai206

xem the voice mỹ biết đến nhạc đồng quê, h lại có cả bánh đồng quê Pháp  :Big Grin:

----------


## dung89

Mấy bánh này ăn chắc béo lắm

----------

